# Greetings from Houston, Texas



## atl320 (Jul 12, 2012)

Newly raised and seeing the sublime light (7/9/12). Seeking even more light and it led me to this sight. I hope to fellowships with Brothers from all over the world becoming more enlightened.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## atl320 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Brother!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard, and congrats!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome and Congratulations. Where in Houston are you? What Lodge? Pm me if more comfortable. Please feel free to visit Spring some time. 

Kyle
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 17, 2012)

Profile says thus: "Logos Lodge #34/ M.W. Elohim Grand Lodge of Texas"


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Bro Lins. I should have looked. Lol


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 17, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Profile says thus: "Logos Lodge #34/ M.W. Elohim Grand Lodge of Texas"



Regular or not?


----------



## robert leachman (Jul 17, 2012)

#34 on the GLoT web page is LaFayette Lodge in the La Grange area.
Don't see a #34 on the MWPHGLoT web page.

I'm confused!


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 17, 2012)

That lodge or grand lodge is not regular or recognized in Texas.


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 17, 2012)

atl320 said:


> Newly raised and seeing the sublime light (7/9/12). Seeking even more light and it led me to this sight. I hope to fellowships with Brothers from all over the world becoming more enlightened.



Send me a message via inbox when you get a chance.


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, and congratulations on your recent raising.


----------



## atl320 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you Brothers for the warm welcome. As some you might notice my former home M.W. Elohim Grand Lodge of Texas is no more. I as of 9/22/2012 am Logos Lodge UD PHA via M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas @ Heights Ionic Lodge in Houston, Texas


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 4, 2012)

atl320 said:


> Thank you Brothers for the warm welcome. As some you might notice my former home M.W. Elohim Grand Lodge of Texas is no more. I as of 9/22/2012 am Logos Lodge UD PHA via M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas @ Heights Ionic Lodge in Houston, Texas



It was a beautiful thing indeed. Welcome to the fraternity and District 15A of the MWPHGLoTX


----------



## THurse (Oct 5, 2012)

I was just raised myself and I know of my responsibilities. Being from Philadelphia PA, living in Australia. I have lots to learn.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 5, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE PHA FAMILY, BROTHER...............I was unable to make the meeting, but am proud to have your entire Lodge as newly healed members of MWPHGLoTX, District 15-A...............I am available either on this thread, or by Private Message, if you have any questions..........Please browse through the different threads, and jump in where you feel comfortable..........This is probably the next best thing to A "VIRTUAL LODGE" that there is......There is a wealth of knowledge and experience held and shared by Brothers on here.................Ingest all that you can!!!                Fraternally,

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est. 1878


----------

